
Man denies turning home into restaurant despite sign above door - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/jan/11/man-denies-turning-home-into-restaurant-despite-sign-above-door
======
ohiovr
It’s a restaurant when he needs it to be and just his home when he doesn’t.
Thanks post truth era!

